# Has something changed?



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

Just my gut here but it seems like things were more ominous 3-6 months ago. It seems like there is less "stuff in the news" about the end of the world or the collapse of the US or whatever. It seems like there is less action on this board and fewer people logged in at a given time. I hope our world is less ominous but I can't decide if it is just my optimism bursting forth, my larger pantry or if something has changed in the world. Anyone else have/sensed a different outlook?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I've noticed the lighter particpation and such. But every year about this time the board has significantly less participation as the gardens have a larger participation and people are canning. 

And the world may be distracted some by the Olympics. 

Also, we are probably getting use to how things are, until the next significant event comes to the news. Then the older members will come back, and we'll get new ones to help with their first steps.

Angie


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

As for the world..I think very little has changed except that people have begun accepting that which upset them a few months back.. for example, the economy, gas prices and food prices...people have adjusted and feel a bit less stressed out...kind of like... "Ok things aren't good but we will make it" .... also you might be having a bit of hot money effect with the stimulus checks.. people have a bit of extra money and suddenly they think everything is ok ..of course that only lasts until that money is gone...

As for this site traffic, I agree with Angie simply based on my own activities.. I am super busy right now and spend less time worry about what _could_ happen and just trying to deal with what_ is_ happening...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I think people are kind of sitting back to "wait and see" what happens next.

People on this board are also very busy offline this time of year.


----------



## ailsaek (Feb 7, 2007)

I've been canning, freezing, and cleaning up for the delivery of a new woodstove (it's in now, and they cleaned the chimney at the same time). I've also joined an online class about adapting in place, _and_ I have surgery early Thursday morning, so I am trying to get the house ready for the rest of the family to deal with without me to tell them how to manage. I'm sure quite a lot of other people have similar excuses.

It's not that I've stopped worrying about the future, just right now I'm scrambling to prepare for it (even the surgery is with that in mind).


----------



## hillsidedigger (Sep 19, 2006)

We are no longer concerned about the possibility of being sat upon by the 'Hilda-beest' (ya know, that woman, Ms. Clinton).


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

This makes sense as I have been neck deep in canning/garden as well. I am relatively new to this different mindset so I haven't yet firgured out how my own thoughts on preparedness work yet. We press onward in our preparedness measures, but I don't feel so desparate. I think you are right in that prices of gas seem to have eased some and we're a little closer to the election...good or bad...and we haven't imploded yet. I suppose a good dose of the winter "blahs" will strike up my doom-and-gloom again! I just ordered a grain mill, btw. No longer dependent on friend to grind my wheat...I press onward!


----------



## NoClue (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm still as worried about the future as ever - probably even more so.

I haven't been on the board much because of high drama at the work place. While the experience has been unpleasant, it has yielded some good. I'm changing jobs later this week and relocating out of the city. My second child is due this winter and the increase in pay with the new job is sufficient that my wife will no longer have to work.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

I mentioned this on the "terror alert" thread too, but it bears repeating. If you put a stressing stimulus on a lab rat, eventually it will adapt to the stimulus and not be (as) stressed by it. Then you need to use a stronger stimulus to get the same result.

Right now, I think the public is starting to get used to banks closing on Friday and opening on Monday with a different name. They are used to hearing about record losses and fighting between country A and B and also C and D. Unemployment is uncomfortable but not the frightening prospect it seemed to be a month ago. To the public at least.

On this forum, I would agree that a lot of it is people busy doing other things.

Kayleigh


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

For the most part I'm too busy tending to my own garden to worry about the survival needs of others. In addition, y'all have heard it from me before so I don't really know that it's time for another verse.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Yep, all the above suggestions ring true but, also, I think a lot of us are not talking about it as much because we're busy getting ready for it. Time seems to be running short and no matter how much you've done, there's always more that needs doing.




ailsaek said:


> .... I've also joined an online class about adapting in place, ... It's not that I've stopped worrying about the future, just right now I'm scrambling to prepare for it (even the surgery is with that in mind).


Hope the surgery goes well. Could you tell more about the online class you're taking? Sounds verrrry interesting.


----------



## MoGrrrl (Jan 19, 2007)

Yes, it is the season to stock the pantry. I've been putting a lot of energy into learning to can and tending my garden. I don't feel any less worried, but I am thinking a lot about how well our gardening will feed us. I'm knee deep in tomatoes today.


----------



## rickd203 (Sep 11, 2005)

I've also been real busy prepping and tending the garden. I have been networking with other people that would want to band together for a TOTWAWKI survival retreat. 

I'm happy that people are distracted by the Olympics because it gives me more time to prep.


----------



## Sharon (May 11, 2002)

I've been canning and doing my best to keep the garden going; we really need rain. It is time to start our fall garden, but the ground is so hard and dry it wouldn't germinate anyway. Hopefully we'll get rain soon!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Seems traffic on the boards is light all over, not just on the survival areas. Personally, I've had an overload of 'doom and gloom' and can't handle anymore right now. Trying to get stuff done here too.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh, there's trouble aplenty if you look outside the borders. While the news at home appears to be less threatening than it was a few months ago, the situation internationally has deteriorated even more. Despite the attention focused on the olympics, there are now more terrorist attacks in parts of China, Georgia moved into South Ossetia to try and reassert its power over the breakaway province, and in turn Russia has taken on Georgia in support of the separatists. The Tamil Tigers in Sri Lanka are at it again, (still), and now Malaysia is experiencing the same from Muslim extremists. (I'm beginning to think that that's the only type of Muslims there are.)

"The whole world is festering with unhappy souls....."

('The Merry Minuet' - Kingston Trio, late 50's/early 60's)


----------



## PhilJohnson (Dec 24, 2006)

I know most country folk this time a year are busy with various outdoor projects. I myself have apples to can, wood to chop, and a tractor to fix. My down time is in the winter and that is when I am most active on web forums.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Like others, we've been really busy. The way things are going I believe we're heading towards WW III. I want to get as much done as I can before the time comes when it's too late to prepare.


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Just busy and can't post. I'm canning from the summer garden and getting things ready for the fall garden. I planted carrots and collards today and have broccoli started indoors. I even canned some butter today. I'm thinking we are all really busy. We'll be back talking again in the winter when it is too cold to be outside.

No, I am just as concerned now as I was several months ago. I think we should be even more concerned with Russia bombing Georgia and Iran and its nuclear capabilities. I'm not sure that Israel will wait much longer.


----------



## Murron (Oct 17, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Seems traffic on the boards is light all over, not just on the survival areas. Personally, I've had an overload of 'doom and gloom' and can't handle anymore right now. Trying to get stuff done here too.


Same here.  I've _needed_ a break from it all. I'm stepping back, just a little, and enjoying some good summer weather. (In between the thunderstorms!) 

I'm sure by September, all will fall back into place, and the prepping will go on with more enthusiasm!


----------



## highplains (Oct 5, 2006)

Things have changed, I am working on getting things paid off, cutting back on our cattle herd so I don't have to rely upon truckloads of hay - if the trucks don't roll - I have big problems. SO make the cash now, pay things off, and just 're-group' again.
I think there are literally hundreds of thousands of people doing the same thing, and yes there are the millions more that are worried about Paris and Lindsay Lohan...


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm feeling better due to chocolate and coca cola remedies at precisely the point of extreme stress.

It's amazing how a caffiene sugar buzz will make any real worries fade away. It will suffice until the polar ice caps melt enough to bring a beach to my front door. 

Not to mention it's amazing how much national peace of mind a couple cents in gas will buy.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Seems traffic on the boards is light all over, not just on the survival areas. Personally, I've had an overload of 'doom and gloom' and can't handle anymore right now. Trying to get stuff done here too.


ditto just need a break plus have a lot of home projects and work to get done
during summer and fall


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

hintonlady said:


> *Not to mention it's amazing how much national peace of mind a couple cents in gas will buy.*


You can say that again.

Kayleigh


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Like you, I noticed several months ago that traffic on this board was way up, and that it seems to have gone down. But I haven't been on as much as usual lately, like others due to the multitude of tasks that need to get done now. And with the rising costs of nearly everything, just trying to squeeze that last little bit out of every cent takes a little more time.

Dawn


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 2, 2007)

I check in often but I'm super busy right now. Even though our garden hasn't held up to the weather, we have had a few things to eat now and I've cooked everything I can think of to tempt my almost eighty year old father to eat...tonight it was once again fried green tomatoes, his favorite and probably the last this year and I had to literally wade through ankle deep mud in the pouring rain to scrounge enough for a meal tonight but I told DH at his age you never know what next year brings so it was well worth it. He looks so bad since losing my mother. 

In addition to all that, I'm in the process of launching a new line for my little side business. I know it's crazy with the economy but we can't put life on hold plus it is an item that will come in handy in a SHTF situation. BTW, for what it's worth, I visit a ton of different boards not related to prepping and they are all slow...very slow. Maybe cause with the stretched budgets folks are actually having to cook meals and that is time consuming .

Lastly, I'm suffering from prepper fatigue. I tend to prep in cycles...never really stopping but going full throttle til I burn out, slow down a little and concentrate on something else for a while and then start again. When I get a little overwhelmed with all that I need and don't have, I like to think of how much better off I am than I was last year or even six months ago. At this rate, I expect to be fully prepped by the time I'm ninety.


----------



## Superman (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm one of those newbies that joined up a few months ago. 

My lack of participation lately has to do with two things: School starting up and other forums I'm responsible for taking more of my attention. 

I found this place via a search for beginning gardening tips and although I don't agree politically or morally with some of the group I'm still very excited each time I log on here. 
It's like a treaure trove of tips, techniques, trends, and possible friends. 
You guys have a great community here.









You do need better smilies though. LOL


----------



## diane (May 4, 2002)

I try to breeze through and read thread titles once a day, but like others have posted I am 1). very busy getting my usual garden canning etc. done 2).
getting things ready for a winter that looks like it could be extremely expensive if I don't go to wood exclusively 3). totally went into doom and gloom overload and am stopping to smell the roses (literally in my garden) 4). this board was running so slowly for my dial-up that it was too hard to post anyway. 5.) most of the time most everything that needs to be said has been said by the time I get to a thread.

So.........it was nice to have a cup of  with you and now I am back to the doing rather than the talking about doing.


----------



## ladybug (Aug 18, 2002)

This is my first stop every morning right before I go out and take care of the animals and garden  I too think it's the time of the year because there's always so much to do with autumn approaching, Although you'd never know it here with the temps lol.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I said it earlier in the year, I think September/October will be a telling couple of months as to the true depth of our financial woes in this country. After that we will either be relieved to some extent and have faith in the system, or people will begin to panic a bit.


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

I just read where prime mortgage defaults are at an all time high. I guess higher food and fuel prices are starting to hurt people who had conventional mortgages, but had overextended. I think once we pile on heating costs, things will be interesting. Don't get me wrong, I feel no joy in their sorrow but I think it will strike up the panic again. I feel no joy in that either but it seems like it may be a chance for folks to consider how they live and to get things worked out for the better.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

seedspreader said:


> I said it earlier in the year, I think September/October will be a telling couple of months as to the true depth of our financial woes in this country. After that we will either be relieved to some extent and have faith in the system, or people will begin to panic a bit.


I think it's going to take a little while longer. Wait until we come out of winter into next spring and things are still going badly for folks. THEN the panic will truly begin. In the minds of most folks, one year's woes don't really make enough of a difference. They might have enough savings or the impact may just not have reached far enough on the vine to cause them problems yet. 

Time will tell, but I'm thinking this is a 2-3 year slide before we REALLY start seeing problems.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Ernie said:


> I think it's going to take a little while longer. Wait until we come out of winter into next spring and things are still going badly for folks. THEN the panic will truly begin. In the minds of most folks, one year's woes don't really make enough of a difference. They might have enough savings or the impact may just not have reached far enough on the vine to cause them problems yet.
> 
> Time will tell, but I'm thinking this is a 2-3 year slide before we REALLY start seeing problems.


I think we are talking different levels of panic here... panic a bit to me means that more people will accept that the economy is bad and begin to let that affect their lives. Many people are just living on credit with a little extra cost here and there. The relief at the pump has people feeling like there may be some hope in a recovery now. Plus the stock market has been climbing back a little here and there so it's not just bad news day after day.

I am talking about "americans at large".

It's been a strange period of bad economy/not so bad economy, with a lot of people talking about it, but not really changing much in their routines except maybe to cut back on some driving and put more on credit cards.

It's when all the credit cards come due that we will see the effects and I think that once you get to October, retail sales usually begin to reflect credit spending. So the stretched people will have to make a choice... depend on a recovery and keep hitting and adding up the credit or make a cut back in credit... and that will reveal where we really are as a nation economically.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I see where you're coming from. Yeah, you'll see some early impacts this year. Watch as all the retailers start freaking out when the holiday buying season doesn't show up.

I've been converting as much cash as I can get my hands on into debt reduction (mortgage) and items for the farm. Heirloom seeds, more and better tools, and livestock. A calf appreciates in value whereas money sitting in the bank depreciates, if you can get it at all when the time comes that you need it.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

I've taken a step back. When gas hit $4. I admit I felt a little panacky. And that lasted for awhile.
But then I realized it was gonna happen regardless of what we did and if I was all stressed out and some thing else happened. I wouldn't be in any shape to handle it.
So now I am spending my time cleaning up the place. A good hards days work keeps your mind busy. Thinking about some thing besides the sky falling is a good thing.


----------



## Michael Kawalek (Jun 21, 2007)

I think the best clue I can get for whats going on is the prices I see at the store. Everybody here sees the raise in the cost of food (or, the shrinking of portions). I also note that the fuel for my truck is exactly 100% higher than it was three years ago when I bought the truck. A rifle that I paid 150$ on sale two years ago is now on "sale" for 350$. I can't buy any silver right now because orders are on hold because of short supply. The canary is starting to choke and people are finally starting to notice!


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm not worried about the canary choking and making the masses panic.

The environmentalists will blame the choking on air pollution
The animal rights activists will blame it on cruel conditions
The analysts will debate what the choking actually means for months
The government will put the canary on life support
The media will tell everyone the canary is just fine
The citizens of other countries will start a pool betting on when the canary will croak
The governments of other countires will whine that it may cause their canaries to start wheezing
A celebrity will go into rehab and no one will notice when the canary actually does die
A corporate mogul will collect on the canaries pension long after it's passing
Average American citizens will be excited about a new fancier canary they bought on credit

Same newspaper on the bottom of the cage, different day...............


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

It's back.....

Well the mini-vacation from the doom and gloom was nice while it lasted....:buds:

What with the latest Russian aggression, Iran sabre rattling, higher than ever food prices, rising foreclosures, new bank failures...and so on...


Yes... it would seem that TEOTWAWKI is back on schedule... prep while you can...


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

Aintlifegrand said:


> Yes... it would seem that TEOTWAWKI is back on schedule... prep while you can...


I do have a schedule to keep afterall! 
I continue to prep as well and have made this a permanent lifestyle. I have such mixed feelings about things though. I was just starting to make progress with my folks and in-laws as they started reading the writing on the walls. Something changed with them too though and now they are back to not caring about preps. I don't want TEOTW to happen but I don't want my people to be unprepared either. For us, we are busy with garden, but for "the rest of them", they aren't busy...just weary from it, used to it, etc. Whatever it is, I guess some people just won't consider their own future whatever it is...very strange


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

I think alot of the activities around the globe (aggression twards their neighbors thing) is linked to people feeling the vibes of TEOTW but not knowing what it means. I feel stressed so lets go grab a neighboring country  Prepping on a grand scale as it were 

I feel it big time but we are still in the midst of moving, at least we have our visa interview date (the hubbs is Irish) so a few days after that we will be leagle to move :bouncy:


Cant wait to get started on filling a pantry instead of grouting more poxy floors, like that gunna help if TEOTW happens :grump:

But, yeh, all the other forums I am on are slow this time of year as well, its people enjoying the last of the summer and getting the garden produce inside and the outside sorted for winter.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was looking for another topic and saw this thread, then scanned thru it.

I wonder, has it heated up for all the posters saying it was slow at the start of the thread? And seedspreader said Sept/Oct for the financial problems to speed up....

What do you think now?

Angie


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I really don't know now... with the bank buy-in's that just changes the whole game. It doesn't change it in that it will fix any problems, but that this could be a "silent depression". By that I mean that it will have all the pain, all the $$$ problems, all the foreclosures and losses, but none of the "earmarks". Like I said, whenever you have a down day on wall street... hey, all the government has to do is drop a couple of hundred million here and there and trigger a "buy" mood. 

Of course, none of the credit problems will be fixed, but it may extend the system for a little while. Smoke and mirrors only work when the air is still and the light is limited.

The air is the peoples mood/feelings for the market... it's the thing that's hardest to control. The light... that's all those economic numbers that have been manipulated severely over the past 25 years. 

When something that was used as an indicator, causes people to pull money out of the pyramid, that "something" gets a new accounting method or all of sudden isn't important enough to report any longer.

Our inflation measures were changed thusly, and so was the report on how much cash is actually out there floating around (or being printed up)... we don't know those things in reality any more. The unemployment numbers are "fuzzy" now too.

Investing in the modern markets is indeed a shell game.


----------



## GBov (May 4, 2008)

My mum sent me the following a while back and it made me smile (and think as well)

*****************************

Now here is an ideaâ¦.it is based just on the AIG bail out not the new 700 Billion that we are now talking about.





I&#700;m against the $85,000,000,000.00 bailout of AIG. 

Instead, I?m in favor of giving $85,000,000,000 to America in 
a We Deserve It Dividend. 

To make the math simple, let's assume there are 200,000,000 
bonafide U.S. Citizens 18+. 

Our population is about 301,000,000 +/- counting every man, woman 
and child. So 200,000,000 might be a fair stab at adults 18 and up.. 

So divide 200 million adults 18+ into $85 billion that equals $425,000.00. 

My plan is to give $425,000 to every person 18+ as a 
We Deserve It Dividend. 

Of course, it would NOT be tax free. 
So let?s assume a tax rate of 30%. 

Every individual 18+ has to pay $127,500.00 in taxes. 
That sends $25,500,000,000 right back to Uncle Sam. 

But it means that every adult 18+ has $297,500.00 in their pocket. 
A husband and wife has $595,000.00. 

What would you do with $297,500.00 to $595,000.00 in your family? 
Pay off your mortgage ? housing crisis solved. 
Repay college loans ? what a great boost to new grads 
Put away money for college ? it'll be there 
Save in a bank ? create money to loan to entrepreneurs. 
Buy a new car ?20create jobs 
Invest in the market ? capital drives growth=2 0
Pay for your parent's medical insurance ? health care=2 improves 
Enable Deadbeat Dads to come clean ? or else 

Remember this is for every adult U S Citizen 18+ including the folks 
who lost their jobs at Lehman Brothers and every other company 
that is cutting back. And of course, for those serving in our Armed Forces. 

If we?re going to re-distribute wealth let's really do it...instead of trickling out 
a puny $1000.00 ( vote buy? ) economic incentive that is being proposed by one of our candidates for President. 

If we?re going to do an $85 billion bailout, let's bail out every adult U S Citizen 18+! 

As for AIG ? liquidate it. 
Sell off its parts.=2 0 
Let American General go back to being American General. 
Sell off the real estate. 
Let the private sector bargain hunters cut it up and clean it up. 

Here?s my rationale. We deserve it and AIG doesn't. 

Sure it's a crazy idea that can never work.? 

But can you imagine the Coast-To-Coast Block Party! 

How do you spell Economic Boom? 

I trust my fellow adult Americans to know how to use the $85 Billion 
We Deserve It Dividend more than I do the geniuses at AIG or in Washington DC . 

And remember, The Family plan only really costs $59.5 Billion because $25.520Billion is returned 
instantly in taxes to Uncle Sam. 
&nb sp; 
Ahhh...I feel so much better getting that off my chest. 
Kindest personal regards, , A Creative Perrson & Citizen of the Republic 
*******************************************

I think you are spot on about the figures being changed when they get bad, my Grandad always said "figures can lie and liers can figure!"

Remind me again why we keep putting liers into power :croc:


----------



## baldylocks (Aug 15, 2007)

I personally have felt me spidey senses tingling quite a bit and am doing what I can to continue my preps. I still don't fell like ANYONE around me is feeling the least bit concerned or interested though. Most folks think the gov will work things out now that they are involved. I remind them that folks thought that right before the depression. Folks in USSR also had no idea of the mess they were going to be in (I suspect most had no idea...but I don't know for sure) after the fall. Anyhow, they just trust that things will be ok now that those folks at the treasury are doing something.

I have no idea what is coming but I'd prefer to be cautious and prepared rather than hungry and defenseless. It feels now like it did 6-12 months ago to me...things felt more steady while the summer was in full bloom but with the election and economic times and no more garden, it just feels more up in the air.

Sorry for the rambling mess...I am not in panic, so don't get me wrong. Things just catch my attention now and I will do my best to be ready if things go wrong. That's all


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

baldylocks said:


> I still don't fell like ANYONE around me is feeling the least bit concerned or interested though. Most folks think the gov will work things out now that they are involved.


Remind them about Katrina.


----------



## zito (Dec 21, 2006)

GBov said:


> My mum sent me the following a while back and it made me smile (and think as well)
> 
> *****************************
> 
> ...


Sounds good, except that 85 billion given to the 200 million citizens would only be $425 each, not $425 000.

Zito


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

baldylocks said:


> .... I still don't fell like ANYONE around me is feeling the least bit concerned or interested though. ...I am not in panic, ... Things just catch my attention now and I will do my best to be ready if things go wrong. That's all


That's how I feel. It seems like people feel concerned, sort of, but expecting the Government to take care of everything. I'm not in panic either but it does seem like this is the time to finish up as many preps as reasonably possible. I think we'll rock along until after the first of the year but in the spring it may be Humpty Dumpty time. And nothing can put him back together again.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

I don't think it's going to get really bad until next year and possibly 2010. Wait until this holiday season goes by and let's see how many smaller stores have to shut their doors and file for bankruptcy because of low or no sales for Christmas.

We're just seeing the beginning of the downturn and no amounts of money in the way of "bailouts" is going to stop this train. IMO, of course.


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Well this Christmas is an interesting subject. I actually expect a lot of the bigger stores to have better sales than we would expect, but the smaller stores to fail even before Christmas.

This credit crunch won't allow for the typical... "Order Everything, Sell half at premium Christmas Rush and then deeply discount after Christmas" (I hate even using the word "christmas" for the sales period...)

So I see the big guys and girls being able to stock their shelfs with the little guys not being able to get the things they want or the high dollar tickets except on a cash basis.

Re: Bailouts... it all depends I guess. We live (and have) with a "Peter Pan" economy, so perhaps with the Ben "Tinkerbell" Bernanke magic fairy dust he can get enough people saying... "I believe, I believe, I believe." If he gets enough we will push the financial collapse to further date. It's still coming... and this is as close as we've EVER been... but if people choose to believe there is nothing wrong... they can keep walking across the bridge until they realize that it's out.

It's sort of like the Wile E. Coyote... when he walks, pauses, looks around and then finally notice he's not standing on anything. 

Cartoons are very appropriate for describing our financial system really.


----------



## JGex (Dec 27, 2005)

I agree with youy, SS, except I don't think Bernanke, even if he has a huge pouch of magic fairy dust, can prevent it now. And deep down, I think they all know that. It seems to me they are just putting off the inevitable.

I like the cartoon comparison.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Well you were right Bob....

I figure we are in for a long slow slide. Kinda like getting old.

At 20 everything feels great.
At 30 you get that first pain.
At 40 you get it in the evenings after a hard day.
At 50 you get it through the night and into the morning on a normal day.
At 60...... You would not how to act without it. 

Yup, a slow slide.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

LOL you are the very first person I've seen notice that other than my hubby. They were passing that around at his work, and he did the math and came to the same answer as you did.



zito said:


> Sounds good, except that 85 billion given to the 200 million citizens would only be $425 each, not $425 000.
> 
> Zito


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Actually, the folks I know have very little faith in the .gov They just don't have a clue what to do. They still run to the store every day for instant food and fret that things are going higher in price. Several are really excited that the gas prices are coming down. They think that because of that the .gov really has fixed things. Odd, isn't it, how folks can't think beyond today?


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

claytonpiano said:


> Actually, the folks I know have very little faith in the .gov They just don't have a clue what to do. They still run to the store every day for instant food and fret that things are going higher in price. Several are really excited that the gas prices are coming down. They think that because of that the .gov really has fixed things. Odd, isn't it, how folks can't think beyond today?


Well, to the contrary, it seems as if they just SAY they don't trust the government, then. Because if they believe the government fixed anything, they are just talking up a good talk.


----------

